# Hey Celtics Fans! Welcome to BBB.net



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello Boston Celtics fans and welcome to Basketballboards.net. We are proud to say that we have one of the fastest growing Celtic forums on the net. Here you can talk about your beloved Celtics with fans from across the globe. 

I'm Premier (click here to PM me) and I am one of the moderators of the Boston Celtics forum. The other Celtics forum mods are LX (click here to PM LX), and whiterhino (click here to PM whiterhino).

For those whom still are browsing, please sign up. It is free.

When you register, you will recieve benifits including:

The uCash sportsbook where you can bet on your favorite team(s).
Access to the Arcade Challenge where you can get a high score.
A RPG character where you can battle another member.

Here is the link to get your *free* account. 

When you are starting up your account, remember to activiate it in the following emails. It's a quick process. *For those whom are waiting to register, please check your junk/bulk mail-boxes.*

Have fun.


----------



## UNDISPUTED KING (May 29, 2005)

Whats up Premier, ready to b-ball and my Celtics. This site looks great.


----------



## GreenFlash17 (May 29, 2005)

Premier, whats up this site looks to be the best basketball message boards on the net. Its good to be here.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for joining up, guys. Be sure to post in the roll-call thread.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bump, come on guys, join in with your fellow Celtics fans, to chat about Green!

Register!

-Petey


----------



## GREEN_FLASH (Oct 23, 2005)

I am back...its Green flash 17, this time I am here to stay...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yay more fans! good


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

GREEN_FLASH, please turn on your PM feature.

To do this, visit this page:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## GREEN FLASH (Oct 23, 2005)

Premier said:


> GREEN_FLASH, please turn on your PM feature.
> 
> To do this, visit this page:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions



I AM HERE THIS TIME I SWEAR...LOL!!!!LETS TALK CELTICS...NICE BOARD...AND PREMIER YOUR A GOOD MOD I CAN TELL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

BBB.net is the best place to talk sports or anything else. Sign up and become a supporting member if you want. If you do, you can have a custom avatar, (that is how I got this cool kick *** Halo avatar ^_^) and have all types of other goodies. Cool eh? :biggrin:


----------

